# Funniest Movie You Have Ever Seen?



## Kakashi_Reborn (Feb 4, 2007)

The funniest I have ever seen was Big Mama's House 2, There are others that I've seen that are funnier, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## little nin (Feb 4, 2007)

the 40 year old virgin would have to be in my top fave's


----------



## Love (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, 40 Year Old Virgin Was Very Funny.

I Thought That Dodgeball And Anchorman Were Really Funny As Well.


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 4, 2007)

_Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan_, hands down. Not even a competition. That movie was just hysterical, it was all funny. Caught me completely off guard with its humor and brilliance.

Half-Baked would be a very, very, very distant second.


----------



## Kakashi_Reborn (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, I heard Borat was like one of the funniest movies of 2006. I'm probably gonna see it on DVD, or Pay-Per-View.


----------



## Wrathchild (Feb 4, 2007)

BASEketball. Definetly the funniest movie of all time for me.  So underrated too.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 4, 2007)

a tie between _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, and _Spaceballs_


----------



## Princess_Requiem (Feb 4, 2007)

lol um... 40 year old virgin/ Dodgeball / Borat but borat was kinda gross >.<


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

Bruce Almighty


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 4, 2007)

the first batman movie, it's not supposed to be a comedy but watch it and you WILL laugh your ass off


----------



## emdgamaster (Feb 4, 2007)

Dodgeball, I can always watch that movie over and over and laugh like crazy.


----------



## Nico (Feb 4, 2007)

It has all of the elements.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 5, 2007)

, especially . I was really  all the way.

Oh yeah,  too. I swear, I watched the damn thing for three times, yet I still find myself  to it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 5, 2007)

Like I said in the other thread: Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2007)

family guy movie


----------



## khorven (Feb 5, 2007)

Insomnia said:


> _Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan_, hands down. Not even a competition. That movie was just hysterical, it was all funny. Caught me completely off guard with its humor and brilliance.



yes, this is the funniest movie ever made. topic closed


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 5, 2007)

Blazing Saddles, like I said in the other thread, also can we really take a guy seriously who said Big Mama's House 2 was the funniest thing he's ever seen?


----------



## Juxtapose (Feb 5, 2007)

I would definetly have to go with Borat....it was a hilarious movie...

I'd say that The Girl Next Door was pretty funny too.....Happy Gilmore used to be my favorite, but it got kinda old....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 5, 2007)

I cried laughing just once with a movie.

Borat

South Park almost did it


----------



## INSANITY (Feb 5, 2007)

Borat, 40 Year Old Virgin, and a lot of other movies from Comedy Central. =P


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2007)

- Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
- Beverly Hills Ninja

I'm sure there are others I can't think of right now.


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2007)

I like some jim carrey and eddie murphy movies, dodgeball I loved. I loved "are we there yet" too.


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 6, 2007)

Street fighter trust I cant get enough of it.


----------



## she<3's_uchihacest (Feb 6, 2007)

borat was funny, also i laughed at the scary movie series.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm not too sure atm, but the first thing that comes to mind is Uptown Saturday Night.  A comedy classic.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 6, 2007)

In terms of the old style of comedy, a couple come to mind, including the Three Amigos and Blazing Saddles. As far as newer movies are concerned, I still think Shawn of the Dead is the best thing in at least a decade.


----------



## fl4r1n4rr0wz (Feb 6, 2007)

lolz go Borat


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to go with Dickie Roberts: Former Child Star. David Spade is freakin hilarious.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 16, 2007)

40 Year Old Virgin and Date Movie


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 16, 2007)

Scary Movie 3 was great.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 16, 2007)

Spaceballs is fun, i also like Jim Carrey movies too


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 16, 2007)

Blazzing Saddles, Shaun of the dead, Happy Gilmore, me myself and irene.

Thats all tha comes to mind at the moment


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 16, 2007)

You know, after thinking real hard about it, i realized that no other movie made me laugh or cry harder than Borat. Now, I love me Blazzing Saddles, Ace Ventura, 40 Year Old Virgin, History of the World, and The Wedding Singer. 

But Borat nearly killed me laughin' at it.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 16, 2007)

I would say that a few of my favorites would be Clerks, Shaun of the Dead, and Mallrats.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah there's tons to pick from but two that i'll list is:

-Spaceballs
-American Psycho (This movie is hilarious if it's not taken to literally, around the 2nd or 3rd time of watching it you don't find anything in it funny at all then either you took alot of the things in it too much to heart or simply don't like "Black Humor" )
"I have to return some videotapes"


----------



## kitty*fox (Feb 17, 2007)

i thought shaun of the dead was funny...havent seen borat yet.


----------



## Maverick (Feb 17, 2007)

40 year old virgin, Jackass (first movie), and any parody type films.


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 17, 2007)

_Airplane! comes to mind._


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Feb 17, 2007)

the wash
friday
spaceballs
house party
cb4
scarymovie


----------



## Starber (Feb 17, 2007)

Date Movie


----------



## Woodrokiro (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine, Without a Paddle.....I can't think of any!


----------



## Dave (Feb 17, 2007)

team america world police


----------



## Tsuuga (Feb 17, 2007)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail and Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Arion (Feb 17, 2007)

Zoolander, Dodgeball, ah I can't think of any more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ida (Feb 18, 2007)

Life of Brian and South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go for Ace Ventura (I think Pet Detective). The scene where he crawled out of that rhino had me crying on the floor from laughter.


----------



## Saosin (Feb 18, 2007)

Borat        .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2007)

Not being one that can pick favorites, save for a favorite person, I will have to cop-out and say "Office Space".


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd say Shaun of the Dead and Office Space as well! :rofl


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought _White Chicks_ was hilarious.


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi85 (Feb 19, 2007)

"Borat" and "The young frankenstein" (I highly recomented the last one... if you have a chance download it... And it is pronounced Aigor by the way)


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

white chick
lil man
click


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

The Ali G movie is the funniest I have seen


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Feb 21, 2007)

Adam Sandler's movies.

Ben Stiller movies.

Zoolander is probably my favorite. just cuz zoolander was a dumbass.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 21, 2007)

A ton of Bollywood (Indian films) movies I've seen we're pretty funny xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 21, 2007)

Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Seany (Feb 21, 2007)

Undefeatable.


----------



## pawly65 (Feb 26, 2007)

Read my sig.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a really stupid sense of humour, so... Kung Pow.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Feb 26, 2007)

40 Year Old Virgin.

Funniest Movie. Period.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

.IppO. said:


> 40 Year Old Virgin.
> 
> Funniest Movie. Period.



Steve Carell is definitely one of the funniest men alive.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with Hatake_Kakashi85, _YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN _ROCKS!!! xDDD
The bit were Gene Wilder and Frankenstein's monster sing 'Putting On The Ritz' is like a ULTRA calssic moment!!!  

watch it, bitches  

and then there's... _Mystery Men_, that's ace. and _THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE_!!!

come on people, why has nobody mentioned _GAMERA_ or _NOSFERATU_ either!?!?

*are you people uncouth or something!?! * 

or maybe I have weird tastes for a girl


----------



## Franklin Stein (Feb 26, 2007)

borat,beerfest,beer leauge and super troopers best films ever


----------



## Gris-Rare (Feb 26, 2007)

Scary Movie 2
Euro-Trip
Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
Jackass


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi85 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok some escenes from the young frankenstein...
now we rumble
now we rumble
now we rumble
now we rumble
now we rumble


----------



## A2ZOMG (Feb 27, 2007)

I would have to make a tough choice between many great movies, but among funniest, I do like Shrek 2, which has a lot of clever refferences to other popular culture in addition to just being a pretty damn well animated movie.

I like Bruce Almighty, because it stars Jim Carrey, and proves that NO ONE would ever want to be god.  I mean all the prayers you have to handle.  And God apparently is a black man here.  

There are so many great comedies out there....but I have a word of caution for comedy fans.  Do not watch Epic Movie if you believe you have a refined sense of humor.  It is kinda too short, and it's just overly corny.  The whole focus is apparently about a bunch of dumbasses, which more specifically go on an EPIC adventure around different movie environments.  I really can't say anything about that movie is intelligent.  You'll be fine with the movie if you laugh easily, but otherwise, it's worthless crap.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 28, 2007)

The funniest movie of all time IMO is Dumb and Dumber starring Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels. Those guys were just hilarious from start to finish.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 1, 2007)

super troopers, jackass, blazing saddles, and a bunch of other movies i can't remember


----------



## chrisp (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm..without a doubt Jackass 2.


----------



## Kubisa (Mar 4, 2007)

Went and saw Hot Fuzz yesterday, it was awesome, and the final scenes were kick ass. First Shaun of the Dead and now this; can't wait to see what they come up with next.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmm...I just remembered a movie I saw some time ago. The movie is named 'Kopps'. Doubt that any exept from Norway, Sweden or Denmark have seen it, but I highly recommend it(though it might be a problem since the language is in swedish).


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2007)

scary movie 1 and 2 and anchorman ,dodgeball oh and the jackass movies


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't think I ever laughed as hard in my life until _Borat_. Some of the slanders in it were either entertaining to downright disturbing but nonetheless I laughed my ass a lot.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2007)

hmmmmm

Python Movies
Snatch
Animal House
Princess Bride
Men in Tights 
Spaceballs
Blazing Saddles
Grandma's Boy


----------



## Kimimaro (Mar 14, 2007)

Dumb and dumber, space balls, and scary movie series.


----------



## Toki-Doki (Mar 14, 2007)

Scary Movie 4 and Robin Hood Men in Tights.  XD  Hilarious movies.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 14, 2007)

The Scary Movies


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 14, 2007)

Spaceballs

and Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 14, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine made me ROFLMAO.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmm anchorman, dodgeball and i love just friends. I dont know why but recently there havent been any funny movies and no borat was not funny.


----------



## Kankurothepuppeteer (Mar 16, 2007)

anchorman the legend of ron burgandy


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Monty Python's Life of Brian, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Monty Python's Meaning of Life, History of the World Part I....just too bad that after watching them about 20 times each I can't laugh as hard as I did the first time.

Also Orgasmo and Grandma's Boy

oh yeah seeing another post in this thread, after the first time I saw Dumb and Dumber when I was about 14 I laughed so hard my stomach hurt for hours....like I said I just wish I could laugh as hard every time I watch them as the first.


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Jackass Number 2 and Epic Movie Hands Down!*
on a seperate note:   DIE EMO!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2007)

Honestly I would say Anchorman, but lately I would have to give the very slight edge to Borat.

So yes, Borat.


----------



## Kelci (Mar 17, 2007)

Wild Hogs.

I started crying in the theatre I was laughing so hard at this one part.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 17, 2007)

scary movie 3...


----------



## Near (Mar 17, 2007)

Fear and Loathing.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 21, 2007)

Just Visiting is pretty funny, i like it a lot ^^


----------



## dest (Mar 22, 2007)

dodgeball. love that movie. soon as i could find it used and cheap i bought it.


----------



## Kwagga (Mar 22, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> *Jackass Number 2 and Epic Movie Hands Down!*




Epic movie was a load of shit, didn't even make me smile!

Funniest 4 me would be: _Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Waiting, Mall Rats and  Space Balls_


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Mar 22, 2007)

> Funniest 4 me would be: _Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Waiting, Mall Rats and Space Balls_


yea spaceballs is sooooo funny. i have to say spaceballs too. i love dat damn movie


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 22, 2007)

Robin Hood and the men in tights
Blue Streak


----------



## Shirosaki Isshin (Mar 26, 2007)

snakes on a plane


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 26, 2007)

Meh, EPic Movie didnt make me laugh that much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 26, 2007)

Wrathchild said:


> BASEketball. Definetly the funniest movie of all time for me.  So underrated too.



How the hell is that movie underrated?

This is Spinal Tap, hands down best comedy.

Young Frankenstein, definately Mel Brook's best work, that's right better than Spaceballs

Borat was another great one.

Shaun of the Dead (Spaced references ftw), and hopefully Hot Fuzz is going to be added to this list.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 26, 2007)

I kinda liked the Son of the Mask....I like Friends too....
I saw the Holy Grail.I thought that was funny...never saw the ending though....just heard about it...


----------



## Usagi (Mar 31, 2007)

Grandma's Boy, 40 year old virgin, Borat, Dodgeball, Amelie...
Adam Sandler had some good ones back in the day.
Epic Movie blew, btwai.


----------



## X (Mar 31, 2007)

I would have to say Borat! I can't even believe it was Ali G.


----------



## Neko (Apr 2, 2007)

40 year old Virgin


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 2, 2007)

I have no idea what was the funniest movie I've ever seen but I saw Blades of Glory last night and I was really crying.  I had no idea it would be that funny.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I have no idea what was the funniest movie I've ever seen but I saw Blades of Glory last night and I was really crying.  I had no idea it would be that funny.



I've been so looking forward to seeing that one. It's good to hear it'll live up to its trailers(unlike Epic Movie). I thought that Mel Brooks' "SpaceBalls" was the most hilarious film I've seen yet. Oh, and I can't forget MP's Life of Brian. My lord! I love the part when Brian's abducted by aliens!!!


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

Borat, Grandma's Boy, and a plethora of stand up if that counts.

And Epic Movie was the worst and least humorous film ever made. If you found that not to be true you probably have the brain capacity of a 12 year old.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 2, 2007)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Spaceballs, and Aladdin and the King of Thieves. These are the funniest movies I have seen.


----------



## carnage (Apr 3, 2007)

harold and kumar go to white castle was pretty funny.


----------



## Altron (Apr 4, 2007)

Super Troopes - Darth Helmet so hilarious!


----------



## X (Apr 4, 2007)

Lol, i absolutely forgot Ace Ventura, I laughed till i had a stomach ache when i watched that as i was younger. xD


----------



## Mojim (Apr 4, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> harold and kumar go to white castle was pretty funny.


Yeah it was. I had a good laugh watching that movie  I liked at the end of the movie..lol


----------



## X (Apr 4, 2007)

> harold and kumar go to white castle was pretty funny.



I laughed my ass off when they rode the cat while they were high. LOL!


----------



## carnage (Apr 4, 2007)

Im not sure but am i the only guy who doesnt get high that watched the movie harold and kumar?


----------



## Ookami-Ki (Apr 5, 2007)

Bad Santa hands down, I almost went unconscious with that grandma playing dead thing.


----------



## Ookami-Ki (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh and forgot to mention Bevis and Butthead do America, that one part where Bevis was it that told Butthead to jump off the car while they were in the trunk to run really really fast as he hit the ground while going what, 80 mph?looooool.


----------



## carnage (Apr 5, 2007)

beavis and butthead do america was a funny movie. i thought they were making a second one called beavis and butthead do the world but I guess not.

bad santa is pretty funny also. lauren graham is a naughty girl.


----------



## jjws999 (Apr 5, 2007)

space balls... nuff said


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Apr 5, 2007)

Edward Sissor Hands ! It's Hilarous Quotes : 'We Are Not Sheep' lol Johney Depp Is Awesome Oh And Pirates Of The Carbabean 2 . #]


----------



## carnage (Apr 5, 2007)

ill also say spaceballs


----------



## Naruto Sensei (May 2, 2008)

Ace Ventura Pet Detective
Spaceballs
The Water Boy
Scary Movie
Coming to America
Dumb and Dumber


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

it depends in the humor of the movie


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 2, 2008)

_Noises Off_ trumps all. 


 Sardines!?!


----------



## CountFloyd (May 2, 2008)

Not the funniest movie, but defo one of the funniest scenes in movie history :

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VsjU6SUVudw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zeroo (May 3, 2008)

Dodgeball was hilarious!...Ben Stiller's performance was amazing in that movie..


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2008)

Well, the Dodgeball mention reminds me of a couple of funny movies.  Wedding Crashers and Old School were both pretty fucking funny.


----------



## laly (May 3, 2008)

Nothing will ever beat Rat Race for me... but Death at a Funeral came pretty close


----------

